# Le cardio fréquencemètre compatible Nike+ est sorti !



## djailla (11 Juin 2010)

La news n'a pas été beaucoup relayée, mais Polar, leader mondial du marché des système de mesure du rythme cardiaque pour les sportifs vient d'annoncer la sortie d'une ceinture thoracique cardio fréquencemètre compatible avec le Kit Nike + iPod 

Je développe l'information de façon plus complète sur mon blog 

http://blog.djailla.com/2010/06/11/polar-wearlink-il-arrive-sur-les-sites-de-polar-et-de-nike/

Avis à tous les sportifs !


----------

